# Questions about joining TUG



## earl1379ann (Sep 22, 2010)

I am thinking of joining TUG since I have some timeshares I need to get rid of. I want to know: after I have used the free $75 worth of ads, what do ads cost? Are there any restrictions on when I can start advertising on TUG? Will my free $75 run out at the end of the year or will it carry over until I have used it all? 
  I am aware that with this down-economy, my timeshares are not worth much. I'm hoping to sell them for $100 plus closing. Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on closing costs?   Thanks so much for your help. I have already learned a lot by reading the threads here.
Ann


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2010)

earl1379ann said:


> I am thinking of joining TUG since I have some timeshares I need to get rid of. I want to know: after I have used the free $75 worth of ads, what do ads cost?



$3 per ad



> Are there any restrictions on when I can start advertising on TUG?



nope



> Will my free $75 run out at the end of the year or will it carry over until I have used it all?



ad credits do not rollover, each member gets 25 ad credits a year to use.



> I am aware that with this down-economy, my timeshares are not worth much. I'm hoping to sell them for $100 plus closing. Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on closing costs?



varies from $300ish on up using a professional closing service.



> Thanks so much for your help. I have already learned a lot by reading the threads here.
> Ann



Welcome!


----------

